# Verschiedene Style für verschiedene Tabellen?



## king_jo_baby (16. August 2004)

Nabend zusammen.

Ich arbeite grad an meiner ersten ernsthafen Page und bin auf ein Problem gestossen.

Und zwar habe ich meine Page so weit in Photoshop erstellt und dann mit Tabellen in html umgesetzt.
Den Content include ich mit php und die Links mach ich mit "Switches" falls man das so nennt.
So weit so gut aber jetzt kommt der Springende Punkt:
Ich habe für meinen News bereich CSS Styles festgelegt för a.link a.hover, a.active und a.visited.

In einer anderen Zelle gebe ich ein Random Bild mit Kommentar per Script aus.

Was ich erreichen möchte ist das ich in meiner Random BIld Zelle einen anderen Style habe wie in meinem Newsbereich.
Denn die Styles (a.hover, a.link, a.visited, a.active) werden komischer weise immer auch sofort für die ganze Seite angewandt und nicht nur für die Random-Bild Zelle.

Gibt es da eine moderate Lösung für?
und zu dem eine für einen Anfänger wie mich verständliche?

mfg
kjb


----------



## Quaese (16. August 2004)

Hi,

erstelle - falls noch nicht geschehen - im Head-Bereich einen CSS-Abschnitt. Dort
definierst Du eine CSS-Klasse für die News-Zelle. Hier kannst Du die gewünschten
Formatierungen vornehmen.
Willst Du auch die Links in dieser Zelle ändern, definierst Du das nach der Klassendefinition.

```
<style type="text/css">
  <!--
  .newsCell{ color: #000000; /* Textfarbe ändern */}
  .newsCell a{ color: #0000ff;}
  .newsCell a:hover{ color: #ff0000;}
  -->
</style>
```
Im TD-Tag Deiner News-Zelle bindest Du die Klasse über das class-Attribut ein.

```
<td class="newsCell">News</td>
```
Ich hoffe, dass Dir das weiterhilft.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## king_jo_baby (16. August 2004)

jaa danke 

Das bringt mich auf jeden Fall schonmal ein ganzes Stück voran.
Besten Dank

mfg
kjb


----------

